#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  NSIE Industry Standards Index

## Sajid Ali Khan

Dear All,

National Safety Information Exchange (NSIE) publishes Industry Standards Index, a comprehensive index of Engineering Standards from leading Standardization bodies. The Standards are arranged by categories and subcategories, that helps in identifying relevant standards, assists their appropriate equivalents through cross referencing, etc. 

I do have a listing that is only a minor part of the complete index.



Can anybody upload the NSIE complete Industry Standards Index, preferably as MS XL file?See More: NSIE Industry Standards Index

----------

